# [SOLVED]2.6.8-Love-sources, S-ATA and kernel Panic

## the_g_cat

Hi there,

I tried to emerge the 2.6.7-love-r3 (I think it was), which didn't work, so I tried again with the last 2.6.8-love-r1, but then again, I get pretty much the same error message : 

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hde3" or unknown-block(33,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(33,3)
```

I have a NF7-S with a S-ATA hdd, so I compiled the Sil drivers, using the 'old' PCI driver, and I boot using grub with the next commands :

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hde3 hdg=none

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.8-Love

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-love-r1 root=/dev/hde3 hdg=none
```

And here part of my .config for the kernel :

```
[blabla...]

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

[blabla...]

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

[blabla...]

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

[blabla...]
```

Hope this is sufficient, and that someone can help me  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I can still boot on the gentoo-dev kernel I have in the grub  :Smile: Last edited by the_g_cat on Thu Jul 22, 2004 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neenee

i asked about this, and got this answer:

<jasonf> neenee, you have to enable the "depreciated" sata drive

----------

## the_g_cat

I have:

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

```

----------

## neenee

<jasonf> neenee, no idea then, that's what fixed that identical error for me... 

have him enable ALL sata libata drivers and test it

----------

## Chaosite

Get back on libata and use:

root=/dev/sda1

----------

## the_g_cat

 *Chaosite wrote:*   

> Get back on libata and use:
> 
> root=/dev/sda1

 

What do you mean by "get back", I've always used /dev/hde to adress this disk. Is there a guide on using the 'SCSI drivers' for S-ATA controllers ?

Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## Chaosite

The things you call "SCSI drivers" are in fact libata.

You enable them in the low level driver section in the scsi menu (in make menuconfig).

They are better then the "IDE drivers" in that they are not depracted.

libata takes precedence over the "IDE drivers", so just change the root to /dev/sda1/, and you should be fine.

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Just have to rebuild the kernel without the IDE drivers and put the libsata drivers ?? Do I have to enable the SCSI emulation (what exactly ydoes it do ??

Well, anyway *gone rebuilding the kernel*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the_g_cat

Yeah, it works, and boots even faster than my previous kernel, as it doesn't need the hdg=none (which would have become sdb=none) switch  :Very Happy: 

But *shame* it hangs while trying to check the root filesystem. Am I right if I suppose that I just have to change the entries in the fstab ??  :Shocked: 

----------

## jojobobo

Both your grub.conf/lilo.conf and your /etc/fstab needs to have the root partition changed.  So, if your original root partition was on /dev/hde3, then you need to change it to /dev/sda3, like stated above.

Also, you should still compile in support for your IDE controller into the kernel, else you wouldn't be able to use any other drives that are attached to the IDE channels.

Hope this helps.

----------

## the_g_cat

Yeah, I changed the grub.conf, elsewise, I couldn't get that far on boot  :Wink:  And I didn't completely put the IDE drivers away, as I need them for my CD-burner und DVD-drive  :Laughing: 

----------

